# My dream trailer



## SewingMachine

I don't have it yet, first of all. This is all just dream stuff.

I am looking for a gutted but solid Airstream, something right around 20 ft.

I don;t have the money yet. I did buy an Explorer with a Triton V8 and factory tow package, and I will be going through it and replacing the wheel bearings, brakes, and giving it a tune up this year to get it ready to tow stuff. So, the tow vehicle was step one. Step one, complete.

I have three locations I can park it. 2 in Northern Illinois. One is at my parents storage units, but I would have to pay (a reduced rate) and it would just be storage.

The other Illinois location is at my friends farm. There, I have permission to put down a gravel pad, and hook up to water and power. Composting toilet would be fine. This has been discussed for a few years now. 

The last location is at a cabin in Northern PA. I could hook up to water and power, but no gravel pad. It is a friends property, super nice I am told, surrounded by State Park on three sides, and about a 20 minute drive to the nearest small town. It is basically his BOL. He would love to have me there in an event.

But I don't live any of those places! So I need somewhere local to park it. I can see the possibility of a few low rent options. My boss has a big spread outside town, but that's maybe not the best idea. I don't want to "owe" anyone anything, or be at work all the time because I am there. "Hey want to help me out quick?" That sort of thing.

So I haven't figured out if step two should be land, or the trailer. I am leaning toward land first, somewhere I can park it and work on it.

Then the trailer. I want the 20 footer, with a composting toilet and enough solar to only plug into power if I want to. I have enough skills to at least think I can do anything I need to in order to fix it up. I want it pre-gutted, to save me some time. I want the inside to be as open as possible. I want stainless steel sinks and counter tops, so I can clean fish and game, in my mind I can just wipe down every surface to clean it inside.

Finally, I want a garbage piece of desert land in Arizona, or NM. Somewhere out there. I would do Texas, but I served with a guy from Texas in the Navy, and tbh he really put me off Texans. Unfair, I know, but he was possibly the most bigoted, arrogant, self-inflated and obnoxious individual I have ever met outside France. It left an impression. So I am not sure if Northern Texas would work or not. I know he does not represent all Texans, I'm not an idiot, but still. He went a long way toward spoiling the batch, if you get my meaning. Having said that, back then when I walked into a bar in Thailand, any shipmates who knew me, and some who had just "heard" got up 
and left. So to be fair, I probably didn't leave a great impression of Illinois Yankee's either. I'm a much more stable individual now. Maybe he improved with age too? That would be nice. 

And that's the plan. The wife is ok with it, although she wants me to build a custom Tiny House on Wheels, from scratch, to her specifications. But that's going to be $30,000 vs. $10,000. So I want to try the trailer first, and see how we do living together in what is now our closet space!


----------



## Flight1630

I realize this isn't the trailer you described but look at it as a visual aid.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

My dream trailer. Im gonna have to sell a lot of houses before I can justify buying it though


----------



## SewingMachine

Flight1630 said:


> I realize this isn't the trailer you described but look at it as a visual aid.


Yeah. Pretty much like that!


----------



## ZoomZoom

20' isn't very big. Can't you just park it at your home?

Most of your locations are in cold weather climates. When looking at a trailer, make sure it can handle the winter. Most trailers are 3-season and would just freeze up in the winter if you tried to use it.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Small trailer home.....*

20' trailer? I have a 23' Lynx Prowler that I use for fishing/hunting trips, and there's just "me" (and whatever dog(s) I have)......and the 23 footer gets cramped! When I first got it, I thought, "Cool, this is really great! Has everything, sewage, water, power hookups, small "front room," refrigerator, stove, heater, hot water heater, lots of cabinets, even a closet!" The more I used it, the more it seemed to shrink!! Mostly now, Lilly uses it as her "doghouse!" OK for fishing/hunting trips, or just a "vacation" for a couple weeks, but I would not want to LIVE in it permanently!

A 20' model (which is even SMALLER than the Prowler) may LOOK like a pretty neat deal, at first, but it is really gonna be "tight!" No elbow room at all. Don't want to throw a damper on your idea....the idea is great! 20' though....maybe not so great. For any kind of elbow room and storage capacity, I, personally would not recommend anything less than 28'-32'.....remember you're gonna LIVE in it, it's not just for "camping."

As for "where" to put it, I would NOT recommend any "cold winter climate."
Standard heater DOESN'T keep it warm in 30 degree (or less) weather, gotta put in a better heater. Rooftop A/C works great, though, for summer!

It would cost a little, but your best option is probably to buy a few acres, put in a small septic tank (or use a chemical or composting toilet), but you'll still have the water runoff from sink(s) and shower. Gotta have a well for water, and you're gonna need power, whether solar or generator (I'm assuming you want to be off-grid, out-of-sight.) :scratch


----------



## SewingMachine

ZoomZoom said:


> 20' isn't very big. Can't you just park it at your home?
> 
> Most of your locations are in cold weather climates. When looking at a trailer, make sure it can handle the winter. Most trailers are 3-season and would just freeze up in the winter if you tried to use it.


I live in a 20 unit condo. There is no parking for trailers, although one lady has a [email protected] she parks. Its the size of my truck, though.

Yes, winter is a problem. If I could get the right place, I would put up a greenhouse big enough to park the trailer in, and heat that with wood.

I can basically never run out of free firewood. I'm a climber for a tree service company, at the moment.


----------



## SewingMachine

Pessimistic2 said:


> 20' trailer? I have a 23' Lynx Prowler that I use for fishing/hunting trips, and there's just "me" (and whatever dog(s) I have)......and the 23 footer gets cramped! When I first got it, I thought, "Cool, this is really great! Has everything, sewage, water, power hookups, small "front room," refrigerator, stove, heater, hot water heater, lots of cabinets, even a closet!" The more I used it, the more it seemed to shrink!! Mostly now, Lilly uses it as her "doghouse!" OK for fishing/hunting trips, or just a "vacation" for a couple weeks, but I would not want to LIVE in it permanently!
> 
> A 20' model (which is even SMALLER than the Prowler) may LOOK like a pretty neat deal, at first, but it is really gonna be "tight!" No elbow room at all. Don't want to throw a damper on your idea....the idea is great! 20' though....maybe not so great. For any kind of elbow room and storage capacity, I, personally would not recommend anything less than 28'-32'.....remember you're gonna LIVE in it, it's not just for "camping."
> 
> As for "where" to put it, I would NOT recommend any "cold winter climate."
> Standard heater DOESN'T keep it warm in 30 degree (or less) weather, gotta put in a better heater. Rooftop A/C works great, though, for summer!
> 
> It would cost a little, but your best option is probably to buy a few acres, put in a small septic tank (or use a chemical or composting toilet), but you'll still have the water runoff from sink(s) and shower. Gotta have a well for water, and you're gonna need power, whether solar or generator (I'm assuming you want to be off-grid, out-of-sight.) :scratch


I get it, and your right. But, I have lived in smaller spaces, the wife not so much.

I don't want to buy a truck that will pull a 30 foot plus trailer, and honestly, although I pull trailers every day at work, I don't want to pull one.

There are pro's and cons. You are right on all counts, and I think about that stuff. I feel like if I set it up inside the right way, then have a small accessory building I can pull up or inside of, I can get away with it.

I will have no problems in 20 feet, I know for a fact, I have lived in smaller and enjoyed it. The wife? We need to find out.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Couple other things...you don't really need a "pad" for it, but if it's gonna be in one place "permanently," you DO want to anchor it....wind plays hob with a small trailer!
And,"organization" is EVERYTHING..."everything in its place, and a place for everything," as the old saying goes! Power goes out, you need to know where everything is, and flashlights are a "must have" item. 

Also, for "older" trailers, finding parts can be a real problem....some of that stuff they don't even make anymore, and "jury rigging" can be a real pain. 

Your "idea" is good....just gonna require a LOT of "planning." Dumba$$ me just "got it and went camping," and THEN discovered there's about a zillion things to rethink, modify, replace/repair....


----------



## Pessimistic2

SewingMachine said:


> I live in a 20 unit condo. There is no parking for trailers, although one lady has a [email protected] she parks. Its the size of my truck, though. Yes, winter is a problem. If I could get the right place, I would put up a greenhouse big enough to park the trailer in, and heat that with wood.
> I can basically never run out of free firewood. I'm a climber for a tree service company, at the moment.


Outbuildings, greenhouse would solve some problems, like your thinking there.
Need to have your own land....I would personally consider that to be priority #1....priority #2 would be "visibility." All else can be solved, one way or another, and just having those "outbuildings" would take care of a few problems right there. I like your idea....other than going completely "primitive," it's the best way to set up a BOL as inexpensively as possible, and if you can obtain land on a lake or river, it would be fantastic! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## readytogo

:2thumb:I have that dream too but first I need to start front the bottom and work myself up to an Airstream or a pop-up.
My first travel camper.


----------



## Flight1630

readytogo said:


> :2thumb:I have that dream too but first I need to start front the bottom and work myself up to an Airstream or a pop-up.
> My first travel camper.
> View attachment 17024


Baba haha that's good


----------



## Pessimistic2

readytogo said:


> :2thumb:I have that dream too but first I need to start front the bottom and work myself up to an Airstream or a pop-up.
> My first travel camper.
> View attachment 17024


Hey, it worked for the early pioneers!! :wave:


----------



## AmishHeart

We have a 27 footer travel travel. It gets cramped. It is freezing in there when it's freezing outside. I know, because our heater went out one weekend in February. I'm remembering a Jackie Clay article I read about how they lived in a trailer in Minnesota.


----------



## Meerkat

I am a professional gypsy camper and very practical. This song is one of my favorites.





Towing parking and finding a site for a large camper can be very challenging. If you need more room we always used a tent, still do. We just bought a camper in a period of temp insanity, knowing better. It is 21" and hard to find space ,all my family lives on inclines.

Also better check with county code before you plan to camp on land anywhere now, most give you 6 months and that's with expensive builders permits. BLM AKA NWO has taken over all American land now.

We have camped out off and on for 45 yr.s. Too much stuff is a hassle. My hubby built this house for us and at times with taxes, government regulations etc,etc,etc, it is not my cup of tea but he likes to settle so goodbye gypsy life. He will go places though so I don't feel too trapped.


----------



## Meerkat

AmishHeart said:


> We have a 27 footer travel travel. It gets cramped. It is freezing in there when it's freezing outside. I know, because our heater went out one weekend in February. I'm remembering a Jackie Clay article I read about how they lived in a trailer in Minnesota.


 That's where a good sleeping bag or a solar powered electric blanket comes in handy. And like SewMac said ,a greenhouse.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Okay we do a lot of traveling and we do the snowbird thing in a 32-foot motorhome. Some of the problems that we have seen with new full-timers as that they carry too much stuff with them. It makes the conditions crowded and they lose their mobility because it's too hard to pack up all the stuff they have sitting outside. The key is to be able to travel and live comfortably with very little stuff. That makes life a whole lot easier on the road or in small spaces. We have relatives who owned land in New Mexico it was a very cheap one acre lot. The downside is that it's junk land, pretty much flat no water no power anything else. Second problem is that there is a lot of drug abuse in the area. That means the only time that they can go anywhere is if they have someone else to watch the place. If someone is gone for 2 or 3 days sometimes they come back and find their place stripped down. We looked at land in Arizona and some of the building restrictions and building codes were extremely restrictive and in my opinion put there just to keep out people like you and me. So research whatever area you plan to move to very carefully and be aware that cheap land always has its disadvantages. As far as that goes good luck we love our time on the road we're snowbirds and the time that we spend down south in our motorhome is truly a lot of fun but it took us years to get used to paring down that far and carrying only what we need. One final note a lot of people will rent a storage area for a storage building and they fill it full of stuff and they pay rent on it for three years and then they find out that a they can't get to what they need to when they need to and also they find out that they never needed the stuff that was in storage anyway because he never got to it and used it so your key is going to be to travel light and to live with less. Good luck on your move.


----------



## Meerkat

mosquitomountainman said:


> Okay we do a lot of traveling and we do the snowbird thing in a 32-foot motorhome. Some of the problems that we have seen with new full-timers as that they carry too much stuff with them. It makes the conditions crowded and they lose their mobility because it's too hard to pack up all the stuff they have sitting outside. The key is to be able to travel and live comfortably with very little stuff. That makes life a whole lot easier on the road or in small spaces. We have relatives who owned land in New Mexico it was a very cheap one acre lot. The downside is that it's junk land, pretty much flat no water no power anything else. Second problem is that there is a lot of drug abuse in the area. That means the only time that they can go anywhere is if they have someone else to watch the place. If someone is gone for 2 or 3 days sometimes they come back and find their place stripped down. We looked at land in Arizona and some of the building restrictions and building codes were extremely restrictive and in my opinion put there just to keep out people like you and me. So research whatever area you plan to move to very carefully and be aware that cheap land always has its disadvantages. As far as that goes good luck we love our time on the road we're snowbirds and the time that we spend down south in our motorhome is truly a lot of fun but it took us years to get used to paring down that far and carrying only what we need. One final note a lot of people will rent a storage area for a storage building and they fill it full of stuff and they pay rent on it for three years and then they find out that a they can't get to what they need to when they need to and also they find out that they never needed the stuff that was in storage anyway because he never got to it and used it so your key is going to be to travel light and to live with less. Good luck on your move.


 32 ft is a lot of MH. If fuel goes back up with that 5miles to a gallon will get restrictive real fast. I sold my bus because it only got 10 miles to a gallon. Lots of people here helped me with that bus and I was sad to see it go.

We never know what is in store for us so like you said, travel light. :wave:


----------



## tmttactical

*Military vehicles to tow that Camper*

This article lists a few military vehicles up for auction. Posting link due to the pictures -- takes up too much space. Enjoy, I did.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enthusiasts/7-used-military-vehicles-you-can-buy/ar-BBxTTP7#page=1


----------



## Pessimistic2

tmttactical said:


> This article lists a few military vehicles up for auction. Posting link due to the pictures -- takes up too much space. Enjoy, I did.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enthusiasts/7-used-military-vehicles-you-can-buy/ar-BBxTTP7#page=1


Hey, just what I've always wanted, an Area 51 Fire Truck! Notice the sloped front end....slides right over them alien suckers...artydance:artydance:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enthusiasts/7-used-military-vehicles-you-can-buy/ar-BBxTTP7#page=7


----------



## Meerkat

readytogo said:


> :2thumb:I have that dream too but first I need to start front the bottom and work myself up to an Airstream or a pop-up.
> My first travel camper.
> View attachment 17024


 I love donks and mules are ok too. But you can't beat a donk when it comes to smarts.

Donks are not stubborn they just like to think the matter over a minute then proceed. My Katy as a child and Rosie as an adult were very smart asses. I loved hauling ass. She would look out the back to see where she had been not where she was going. :cheers:


----------



## LincTex

I live full time FULL TIME in a 31' 5th wheel trailer. I need the tall ceiling since I'm 6'3". Most bumper-pulls have a low ceiling and feel VERY cramped.

It's just big enough. I have a nice 8' x 12' enclosed porch/living area attached that really adds a lot of extra space.

There is still land in rural areas where you can do this without a building permit. The farther away from the cities the better.


----------



## SewingMachine

LincTex said:


> I live full time FULL TIME in a 31' 5th wheel trailer. I need the tall ceiling since I'm 6'3". Most bumper-pulls have a low ceiling and feel VERY cramped.
> 
> It's just big enough. I have a nice 8' x 12' enclosed porch/living area attached that really adds a lot of extra space.
> 
> There is still land in rural areas where you can do this without a building permit. The farther away from the cities the better.


Awesome!

I am 5'8", and the wife is 5'3" ish, so the height is not so much of an issue.

I will be gutting and redoing whatever I get. I admit that I have a sickness. Motorcycles, cars, guns, at some point everything gets tinkered with. (Except the Ninja, for some reason.) So I have a basic idea on opening it up quite a bit, and have looked at some restored Airstreams for inspiration.

If you have the time, a few questions?

Do you have your own land? The wife thinks we can rent space in a backyard... I am skeptical to say the least.

Power and water hookups, I assume? Standard or composting toilet?


----------



## terri9630

There are lots of people that stay full time in RV parks around here. Some are snow birds and some are year round.


----------



## SewingMachine

terri9630 said:


> There are lots of people that stay full time in RV parks around here. Some are snow birds and some are year round.


We are currently looking at Salt Lake City, Utah. It works well for both of us, for different reasons.

I will have to work, so parking has to be close to town.

I looked into all the RV parks in the area, and they can be expensive enough that I could just rent an apartment. So that's out.

I found a shop IN TOWN for $750, and I could park the trailer in there and live in it until we found a property, but the wife shot that down. Too bad. Cheap enough, water and power, heat...

She is convinced we will run a craigslist ad and find some kind soul who will let us park a 20 foot airstream in their backyard, and park in their driveway, and all the things that go with living, for less than rent for apartment. $300 dollars, to $600. I just can't see it. She thinks I am cynical (I can be) and that it will be fine to depend on the kindness of strangers.

This is going to be a bone of contention, for sure.

Anyway, we have a few years yet to get some things in order.

Me, I like the idea of some rec land. 30 minutes from town or more.


----------



## Flight1630

SewingMachine said:


> We are currently looking at Salt Lake City, Utah. It works well for both of us, for different reasons.
> 
> I will have to work, so parking has to be close to town.
> 
> I looked into all the RV parks in the area, and they can be expensive enough that I could just rent an apartment. So that's out.
> 
> I found a shop IN TOWN for $750, and I could park the trailer in there and live in it until we found a property, but the wife shot that down. Too bad. Cheap enough, water and power, heat...
> 
> She is convinced we will run a craigslist ad and find some kind soul who will let us park a 20 foot airstream in their backyard, and park in their driveway, and all the things that go with living, for less than rent for apartment. $300 dollars, to $600. I just can't see it. She thinks I am cynical (I can be) and that it will be fine to depend on the kindness of strangers.
> 
> This is going to be a bone of contention, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, we have a few years yet to get some things in order.
> 
> Me, I like the idea of some rec land. 30 minutes from town or more.


Better go with what the wife says if you want that few years to get things in order


----------



## Pessimistic2

SewingMachine.....1. "She is convinced we will run a craigslist ad and find some kind soul who will let us park a 20 foot airstream in their backyard, and park in their driveway, and all the things that go with living, for less than rent for apartment. $300 dollars, to $600. I just can't see it. She thinks I am cynical (I can be) and that it will be fine to depend on the kindness of stranger" 2. "Me, I like the idea of some rec land. 30 minutes from town or more."

1. Ain't gonna work. SHTF time, and "stranger's" kindness will disappear faster than a kid can dispose of an ice cream cone. There goes your water, waste disposal, and power, not to mention you're right in the middle of a major metro area, and THAT ain't gonna be pretty! inkfight::facepalm:

2. MUCH better idea, but still kinda close, in my opinion!


----------



## TheLazyL

SewingMachine said:


> ...She is convinced we will run a craigslist ad and find some kind soul who will let us park a 20 foot airstream in their backyard, and park in their driveway, and all the things that go with living, for less than rent for apartment. $300 dollars, to $600. ...


Rent a parking spot to a stranger (or even a friend) is outside my comfort zone. I'm a very private person.

Cost of running a water line.

Cost of running sanitary sewer (can not be buried in the same trench with the water.

The expense of the extra load on my septic tank.

Some else entering and exiting my perimeter at random times.

Bonus a nice sized concrete slab to park on.

$500 a month. I'd want the year's rent in advanced. The $500 might tip it in your wife's favor. $750 would make me consider her idea longer. Be hard for me to turn down $1,000 a month especially since we are planning on retiring in 5 years or so.

An no she will not get a key to the house to use our Washer and Dryer. If we are home perhaps if it's an exception and not a rule.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

SewingMachine said:


> We are currently looking at Salt Lake City, Utah. It works well for both of us, for different reasons.
> 
> I will have to work, so parking has to be close to town.
> 
> I looked into all the RV parks in the area, and they can be expensive enough that I could just rent an apartment. So that's out.
> 
> I found a shop IN TOWN for $750, and I could park the trailer in there and live in it until we found a property, but the wife shot that down. Too bad. Cheap enough, water and power, heat...
> 
> She is convinced we will run a craigslist ad and find some kind soul who will let us park a 20 foot airstream in their backyard, and park in their driveway, and all the things that go with living, for less than rent for apartment. $300 dollars, to $600. I just can't see it. She thinks I am cynical (I can be) and that it will be fine to depend on the kindness of strangers.
> 
> This is going to be a bone of contention, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, we have a few years yet to get some things in order.
> 
> Me, I like the idea of some rec land. 30 minutes from town or more.


Best to let her run with the idea and let reality shoot her down instead of it coming from you . Learned that lesson myself a time or two!

Btw, if you want a fancy RV Im about to put my father in laws one on the market. Shoot me a PM if the 100k range is where you want to be.


----------

